# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Επιστήμονες δημιουργούν το ποντίκι που τραγουδάει σαν ένα πουλί

## aeras

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/8590030/Cientificos-crean-raton-que-canta-como-ave.html

----------

